# Dunedin



## Geekgirl (Jan 1, 2005)

Please everyone give a warm welcome to Dunedin, she has accepted my invitation to join the team. She is doing a superb job in the forums.

Welcome aboard !!!!


----------



## speedster123 (Oct 18, 2006)

*welcome and congratulations*


----------



## carsey (Aug 19, 2006)

Welcome to the TSF team


----------



## Deleted090308 (Jan 25, 2007)

Congratulations and welcome. :smile:


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

congratulations


----------



## grumpygit (Oct 28, 2006)

Congratulations.


----------



## Tumbleweed36 (May 14, 2005)

Welcome to the forum team. Keep up the good work.


----------



## Go The Power (Mar 5, 2007)

Welcome to the team :4-clap:


----------



## Glaswegian (Sep 16, 2005)

Congrats and well done to a fellow Scot!


----------



## JohnthePilot (Mar 30, 2006)

Congratulations and welcome to the Teams. :wave:


----------



## Jack.Sparrow (Jan 22, 2007)

Congrats :4-clap:


----------



## mattlock (Dec 28, 2005)

Congrats and welcome to the family :wave:


----------



## KoosHopeloos (Nov 3, 2004)

@ Dunedin: congrats becoming a Team-member!


----------



## DonaldG (Aug 23, 2007)

Hi Dunedin, Congrats in joining the Team TSF


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

Dunedin. . .

Congratulations and Welcome ! !

Keep up the good work that I've seen out there. . .

jcgriff2


----------



## Done_Fishin (Oct 10, 2006)

Hi, Congratulations & Welcome 
Normally I would celebrate with a beer :4-cheers: and I see no reason to change the habits of a lifetime :grin: 
Hope to see you around


----------



## Dunedin (Jul 19, 2007)

Thank you everyone for the warm welcome. :smile:

I must apologise for not replying to you sooner, but I am still exploring and had not discovered the Announcement forum.

I had been looking for another forum to join for a while, but could not find one where I felt comfortable, mainly because of the attitudes of some members. After lurking here for a while I thought you were nice people and decided to join :laugh:

I`ll do my best to justify your confidence in me and hope to get to know you all better.

Thanks again everyone


----------



## Glaswegian (Sep 16, 2005)

> I had been looking for another forum to join for a while, but could not find one where I felt comfortable, mainly because of the attitudes of some members.


 Yee Gods! have you been to Offline yet? Some fine attitudes there...:laugh:


----------



## Done_Fishin (Oct 10, 2006)

we're probably quite civilized compared to ...
:heartlove

She thinks we're nice!!!!:1angel:


----------



## Dunedin (Jul 19, 2007)

Er...... no I haven`t been to Offline yet  but I`m sure it won`t be as bad as some I have seen elsewhere.



> She thinks we're nice!!!!


Well, you are, aren`t you??? :wink:


----------



## Done_Fishin (Oct 10, 2006)

I couldn't have said it better myself .. we're a great bunch as you'll soon learn :grin:

Gonna be just great having you with us .. and I am sure that I DON'T just speak for myself


----------



## Dunedin (Jul 19, 2007)

Aha....the truth at last. :grin:

I`m looking forward to getting to know all of you. 
Just give me a shout if you catch me misbehavin`until I learn the ropes :grin:


----------



## Go The Power (Mar 5, 2007)

Dunedin said:


> Er...... no I haven`t been to Offline yet  but I`m sure it won`t be as bad as some I have seen elsewhere.
> 
> 
> 
> Well, you are, aren`t you??? :wink:


Well most of us Mwhahaha :grin:



Done_Fishin said:


> I couldn't have said it better myself .. we're a great bunch as you'll soon learn :grin:
> 
> Gonna be just great having you with us .. and I am sure that I DON'T just speak for myself


There are great bunch of people here, which, work hard, then have a laugh.



Dunedin said:


> Aha....the truth at last. :grin:
> 
> I`m looking forward to getting to know all of you.
> Just give me a shout if you catch me misbehavin`until I learn the ropes :grin:


We are looking forward to getting to know you too :wave:


----------



## Dunedin (Jul 19, 2007)

Thanks Go The Power :smile:



> There are great bunch of people here, which, work hard, then have a laugh.


That`s what I like to hear. I`m all for a good laugh too. :grin:


----------



## Glaswegian (Sep 16, 2005)

Dunedin said:


> I`m all for a good laugh too. :grin:


 And from the East Coast? Wow...:grin:


----------



## Dunedin (Jul 19, 2007)

Hey Glaswegian

I was waiting for a comment from you about the East Coast :grin:

Thinks......which one to post? 

There was this Glasgow guy in a pub.........:grin: :grin:


----------



## Done_Fishin (Oct 10, 2006)

Dunedin said:


> Hey Glaswegian
> 
> I was waiting for a comment from you about the East Coast :grin:
> 
> ...


Now, Now !!! No trolling in this thread please .. 

we have a special one in Offline for that :grin:


----------



## Glaswegian (Sep 16, 2005)

Dunedin said:


> Hey Glaswegian
> 
> I was waiting for a comment from you about the East Coast :grin:
> 
> ...


lol - I knew you'd rise to the bait...:grin:


----------



## Dunedin (Jul 19, 2007)

Yes I did. I walked right into that one :grin:

I`ll have to be more careful in the future. :grin:


----------



## Zazula (Apr 27, 2006)

Congratulations, Dunedin! :smile:


----------



## Dunedin (Jul 19, 2007)

Thanks Zazula :smile:


----------



## K-B (Oct 24, 2005)

Snoitalutargnoc!

(I have to be different:laugh


----------



## ashumann12 (Mar 18, 2007)

and


----------



## Dunedin (Jul 19, 2007)

Thank you very much K-B and ashumann12

K-B
At first I thought this was a foreign language
Neht I deganam ot krow ti tuo!! :grin:


----------



## Done_Fishin (Oct 10, 2006)

Thanks for that hint Dunedin .. I had looked quickly to see if it was something "subtle" but it took your reply to make me see the light ..

like your new outfit by the way ,.. the old one wasn't bad either .. you girls are just trying to drive us guys crazy (ier) :grin:


----------



## Dunedin (Jul 19, 2007)

It took me a minute or two to work it out.
As I said I thought at first it was foreign,but then thought the word was just too stupid to be a word in any language. :smile:

We girls are famous for all our outfits, aren`t we.
This is my favourite but I couldn`t find it in my wardrobe till yesterday :grin:

I`m happy now


----------



## Done_Fishin (Oct 10, 2006)

When the women get happy, the men had better watch out .. or check their credit cards :laugh:


----------



## amateur (Jun 14, 2006)

Welcome, Dunedin! :grin:


----------



## Dunedin (Jul 19, 2007)

Thanks amateur :smile:

What a great welcome I`ve had from everyone!


----------



## Glaswegian (Sep 16, 2005)

Dunedin said:


> What a great welcome I`ve had from everyone!


lol - now that's the niceties out the way, normal service will be restored...:grin:


----------



## K-B (Oct 24, 2005)

Glaswegian said:


> lol - now that's the niceties out the way, normal service will be restored...:grin:


LOLOL! Nasty, nasty!:laugh::grin::laugh:


----------



## Deejay100six (Nov 24, 2007)

Congratulations. ray:


----------



## Dunedin (Jul 19, 2007)

Thanks deejay100six :smile:


----------

